# Canon 50d question



## piotrekhc (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi
I'm new into DSLR world and recently I've decided to buy my 1st camera of ebay used Canon Eos 50D, now here comes a question:

When I move body from horizontal to portrait position i can hear small tick noise in upper body like there is some kind of lose element( I can upload Video but is barley noticeable).
Is this something to worry about ?
Please help
Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi piotrekhc. 
My guess on this would be the pop up flash mechanism or linkage, let the flash up and see if it is possible to see things move as you rotate the camera. Of course it could also be a loose componentor or a screw fallen out, without looking and listening it would be hard to tell. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## michi (Aug 30, 2015)

Many Canon cameras do this. It's a little ball inside the sensor which tells the camera if it is being held horizontal or vertical. Nothing to worry about! Your camera is fine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2015)

Check to see if its the flash as another poster mentioned. Open the flash and then tilt the camera to see if it stops making the noise.

There are cases where screws come loose, and that's a concern, since a short could potentially ruin the camera. I'd suspect the flash linkage rattling though.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi piotrekhc. 
I have just had a listen to my 3 bodies, the noisiest bit of turning the camera was my bones creaking! ;D
The pop up flash mechanisms all made some slight noise, a multi stage noise consisting of 2 or 3 reasonably loud clicks, this goes when the flash is up. Then there was a much lighter single click, and I mean almost imperceptible in a very quiet room. Most likely the orientation sensor, I'm assuming all three bodies don't have the same loose screw! ;D
I hope this helps put your mind at ease that what you hear is normal. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## piotrekhc (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your reply. I can sleep better now as i think it is orientation sensor not a lose screw flying around inside. My 50d is in fantastic condition no scuff or scratch on it so is not like somebody dropped it in past. Only 16k shutter count.
Thank you once again for punting my mind at ease.
Thanks
Pete


----------

